# JOE 65 Skylark



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Any up date on Joe? Did not want to ask on other tread.
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhh..what Happened to Joe ?!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

He had operation on disk in neck digging in spine. He texted operation went well.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Few Days recovery then some Physical Slotherapy
SJJ


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> He had operation on disk in neck digging in spine. He texted operation went well.
> SJJ


Great news!!! :thumbsup:
get well soon Joe & smooth recovery 2 U 2 :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

oh Geez ! ...Him Too !? Both Joe's had similar surgeries.... Dang !
Get Well Joe Skylark :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, Best wishes for full quick recovery!
Take care, be well & hope to see you soon at some of the future shows.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, he didn't tell me that a week or so ago!!! Get well soon Joe65!! Lots of ice cream!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dang, he didn't tell me that a week or so ago!!! Get well soon Joe65!! Lots of ice cream!!!


& Pretty Nurses/Therapists 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Take care Joe. Get well soon!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now ain't this odd...Double Joe's having the same repair work...Get well guys!!! RM


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Get well Joe .Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

get well soon bud, the hot rods are on there way.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

......Geez, Do I need an operation or Hotel stay? and I just do not know it?

Get well soon Joe65


Rob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> ......Geez, Do I need an operation or Hotel stay? and I just do not know it?
> 
> Get well soon Joe65
> 
> ...


Hope not...............get well Joe65


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Speedy recovery Joe!


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Joe 65 Skylark*

Hope you are felling better, give me a call when you get this message.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Update*

I texted him to see if he was slottingand..
As they are checking Joe they found a irregular Heart beat, Now they will check that out. I told him its the people who don`t go. At lease they can see what he will need.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone hear anything? Would like to see him post?
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll try to call him tomorrow if I can find his number. I hope he's okay!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just talked with JoePony/skylark.
his recovery is going very slowly but he feels like it is getting a little better everyday.
he says the docs were amazed that he was able to even walk when he went to surgery.
he wants to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers and he will take some time to get on the board when he can and is in the mood.
presently he is not in the mood for much and I think he answered my call thinking it was a close relative.
our chat was brief and I wished him well from everyone.
keep him in your prayers as we do joeLED in their time of recovery.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe65 has my sympathy, that's for sure. A little better every day is the best we can hope for. Speaking of me, I did spend a little time at the bench pushing stuff around, putting a new LED/parts order away, but I just couldn't get into doing anything lighting related. Epoxy has a way of screwing up a paint job, even with the slenderest of "threads" (what happens when the epoxy just past the point of playing nice and sticks to your application device and makes "spider web material". That tiny web string of epoxy will ruin a lacquer paint job right quick!!

Get well soon Joe65!! It's hard finding comfortable positions for the first few weeks, and even good ones become uncomfortable fairly quickly even at this point for me. Siting at my 'puter puts my neck in a bad position and I have to walk away!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

JoePony - Godspeed your recovery! Tom & I were talking about you the other day. Al Pink, thanks for the update. You remain in my thoughts and prayers...

k-mac


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Joe 65 Skylark*

I spoke to Joe 65 Skylark this afternoon he is felling a little bit better. He is suswpose to get the neck brace of soon. I told him many people were asking about him.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the update. best vibes out to JoeSkyLark/JoePony


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Racing*

He has to get well soon starting some NJ racing soon. Going to have to look out , if i know Joe he well be getting alot bench time in when he is feeling up to it.
HT misses you also
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe is still recovering slowly. Said he would pop on here & say hello.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, I hope Joe isn't having the same problems I've been dealing with!! Get better soon J65!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys. Thanks for the well wishes. 

I had a disc removed, in which my spine was like 95% pinched off ,then a cadaver bone with a plate and 4 screws installed. Never had any pain just a lot of numbness all over. Still waiting for some nerve regeneration. 

I hope SCM is doing ok. Sucks not being able to use my hands for any slot fun but im hopefull to get my feeling back. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe great to see you posting again. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Skylark's part Zombie..................... cool.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
Welcome back, When can we do some Central NJ Racing? Alot NJ & Vicinity HT members who wants to join in?
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Joe65!! Glad to see you posting again!!!  I'm improving slowly, but it is a long road. I had 2 discs removed and 6 screws, so I have a little more nerve damage that needs healing. I've had strange side effects, and as the nerves heal, the problems move around. My Dr. was totally perplexed when he found I couldn't lift my arms higher than my shoulders. I lost my biceps and triceps muscle response in both arms, and lost most of my muscle tone in both arms because of it. My right arm has pretty much recovered, but my left arm's big upper muscles are still dead. I still lack a lot of movement in my left arm. It's weird because I'll be moving it to do something and it'll suddenly stop and freeze. There's only a few underlying muscles keeping the limited range of motion, and when one of the dead muscles is supposed to kick in, they don't. 

Hang in there!! It's going to get better, but it took a long time to damage the nerves, and they don't heal over night!! I hope your recovery gets faster and better soon!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad to see your doing better Joe.I have a Skylark put aside for you:wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

between joe 65 and sc man we have a walking /talking hardwarestore! glad to see both of you guys up n about.:thumbsup: keep on that recovery path.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Best wishes to both Joes... Hope you guys get back to full strength soon!!! RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WOW! I've been away too much. Sorry to hear about both of you guys, but I'm glad things are progressing along well. Both of you take it easy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe - Glad to see you posting the message here. Get WELL SOON!!! 

Wes


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

bump it up


----------

